# Wooden Plaques



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

It took me awhile to figure out how to display the Medieval padlock replicas ,but I settled on some plaques.
The first one was BB plywood and then the second one for the violin is Goncalo Alves, and 3 and 4 will be Ipe for 2 more violin locks I am working on now. 
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

nice...very nice..


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Way cool!!! More patience than I got,


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I like them Herb. Very very nice indeed.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

That's cool. Good job, Herb.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Those are shore purdy Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very nice Herb . Sure involves a lot detail , wow


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

I believe we could apply the term AWESOME!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I like them Herb. Dog gone clever.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

shop guy said:


> i believe we could apply the term awesome!


+1


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

You're definitely the "Lock Master" Herb.

Charley


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Herb, these are really nice.

Frank


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Excellent work Herb.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

That's a nifty way of displaying the locks, Herb. Nicely done.


----------



## rrrun (Jun 17, 2014)

Woodworking should be fun. Good job!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Herb I thought the locks were great by themselves but you just put them over the top adding these interesting well designed plaques!!

Can't wait to see what do next.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice stuff, Herb. I always wanted to try making some wooden hinges... I'll get around to it.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

1 + what they all said


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone, You made my day.
Herb


----------



## 197761 (May 2, 2017)

Now, I get it and how very cool!


----------

